# Opinion on people begging Nintendo for more custom design slots



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jun 29, 2020)

So, I saw a reply on Nintendo telling them they want more custom design slots.

To me, I find it completely dumb. Why would someone ever beg Nintendo for more custom design slots?

Before any of you yelling at me for disagreeing, I never played New Horizons and I mostly play older games (PG, WW, and NL).

In Population Growing, Wild World, and City Folk, there are only eight slots.

And in New Leaf, there are ten.

Usually in New Leaf whenever they ran out of custom design slots being used, they make a placeholder human player for one purpose: More design slots. And that totally is a waste of time.

Not only that, if Nintendo DID gave you more custom design slots, like say, 200-600ish, chances are, you're probably looking for that one design you made or have, and wasted some time. Heck, you can't even search in an entire pool of designs that you made or scanned.

One even made a petition of unlimited custom design slots, which is physically impossible. There's gonna be a limitation of some kind anyway, like, say, using Google Drive or MediaFire. Even though the space is real big, there's gotta be limits.

And in New Horizons, you don't even have to create another human islander for more custom designs, because each human islander is given 50 custom design slots. That is five times the custom design slots you could only have in New Leaf, so there is no such need to waste time to make an entirely new player and get more designs.

Now, I understand you wanted to use custom designs just to make your island stand out of the crowd, but they did gave you a built-in path feature, so use it, because using the built-in path feature will conserve more design slots, and you don't need to use the custom design paths, because some paths are seperated into different parts, which will take up too much space.

So, in short, begging Nintendo for extra custom design slots is pretty dumb because it can waste time and space. 

Overall, even though I didn't play New Horizons, I think 50 is a good number, and it does actually saves time from the embarassment of making another player for the sake of custom design slots.

So remember that if you're complaining about the custom design space, be grateful that you're given 50 design slots, which is a lot more than just eight.

Thank you for coming to my TED Talk.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 29, 2020)

I feel the same way with storage. 1600 is a lot, and on top of that, you can get an additional 1600 per character. Also, having somethings stack helps minimize usage. New Leaf only offered about 1/3 of this.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 29, 2020)

I won't yell but I disagree lol

I really wanted more custom design slots. I use every single one available in my island and wish I had more space for a path I like that won't work as a custom path. Somewhere like 100 would be great. It's not dumb, there are so many new possibilities in New Horizons, and since you haven't played I'm not sure you understand. But I haven't gone begging for Nintendo or anyone 

As for the storage I only used 600 so I don't really need more


----------



## Barney (Jun 29, 2020)

I'd have agreed, until I decided I needed borders for my paths and a football pitch!


----------



## SirSean (Jun 29, 2020)

I think there should be more custom design slots just because a lot of the cool designs like a deck take up to 10-12 slots just to complete. Plus the design community is always growing and creating more things so why not give people more slots to download and show off their hard work.


----------



## Arrei (Jun 29, 2020)

Because didn't Happy Home Designer have 100 pattern slots, and another 100 storage slots, or something like that?

Don't forget the pattern storage itself is completely gone now unless you have online. Giving us more slots baseline is the least they could do.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 29, 2020)

There's no reason not to raise it, if lots of people want double the amount who'd be hurt by it?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Also, the game has no problem giving you 200 patterns from Sable.


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jun 29, 2020)

Romaki said:


> There's no reason not to raise it, if lots of people want double the amount who'd be hurt by it?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> 
> Also, the game has no problem giving you 200 patterns from Sable.


200? At the kiosk, right?


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 29, 2020)

How does adding more space for custom designs waste space though?


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jun 29, 2020)

also 

each human character shares the design space. So that's 50 total not 50 per player. Each player is forced to share those 50 design spaces.


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 29, 2020)

I won't yell, but it's you calling us dumb for asking this haha I had to give up on so many projects I had in mind cause they each took 12/14 spaces! If a game can be improved or has some issues why not point them out (of course always in a polite way!!), it's not like if in the past everything was in a certain way it has to remain the same


----------



## samticore (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm laughing BC if this was twitter I'm pretty sure this was my post.

I certainly won't yell but I don't understand why anyone would oppose more slots, personally? You may find it dumb but a lot of us have a lot of ideas. I'm sure Nintendo is surprised by the way some people are using the furniture and designs to make things and never thought we'd run out! 

There's also a lot more to customize and place outside than New Leaf. there's so many adorable designs out there I want to use and decorate with. My purpose for wanting more /basic/ custom design slots isn't even for paths, because they don't click clack! I understand I used up some of mine to make a temple and that's out of the ordinary, but there's a lot more I want to put down, like signs and simple panel designs, etc. It's not even for the sake of showing off or standing out, purely my own aesthetic.

I'd even compromise and say let me put basic slots in the Pro design slots. I'm not going to use **that much** on fashion. I want to have pretty panels and floor decorations. I wouldn't be asking for more slots if all human characters didn't share them, either. 

Not trying to convince you, just offer my side of things.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2020)

There is no need to be so confrontational. I've changed the thread title to something less insulting. 

If people want more design slots then there is no harm in them asking for it.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 29, 2020)

AkiddoRBTwentySix said:


> 200? At the kiosk, right?



No, the patterns Sable gives you for being good friends.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 29, 2020)

The name of the thread is certainly better now


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 29, 2020)

Also this --> "be grateful that you're given 50 design slots, which is a lot more than just eight" is a dangerous approach to real life too haha


----------



## loveclove (Jun 29, 2020)

Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> Also this --> "be grateful that you're given 50 design slots, which is a lot more than just eight" is a dangerous approach to real life too haha


Weirdly this has been a common approach on more than one subject here in the forum


----------



## tajikey (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't see the issue with wanting more design slots. It doesn't affect those that won't use them (like me), and will positively affect those that do.

And if not directed at Nintendo, then who?


----------



## Corrie (Jun 29, 2020)

We're giving Nintendo money. We have every right to ask for things to put into the game.


----------



## jokk (Jun 29, 2020)

i don't think this issue should be compared to what we had in past games. NH is a game that is focused on creative freedom in building your town, which is very different from the past games. i think it'd be appropriate to give us more design slots seeing that customizing a town is a central feature of the game


----------



## Bugs (Jun 29, 2020)

I mean, first if all, I think most of the design slots on this game are used for custom paths which finally have transparency, I never used the designs at all for paths in the older games because I never thought they looked any good,  but in this one I'm constantly running out of room.

All of the designs are shared between all players, so that significantly decreases the amount you can actually use if more than one person is playing. It would be unfair to other players to use all their designs slots for your house or for paths.

If you want to make any complicated designs you need to use up more than one space, say you want a path with a border, or in my case a realistic looking lava pool, that takes up a lot of slots for what is essentially one actual design.

I wouldn't beg Nintendo to add more slots but I also would greatly appreciate them, especially since HHD had so many.


----------



## Opal (Jun 29, 2020)

The thing is not everyone is going to want to make a second character just so they can have more slots because the house takes up space, me included. Also in NH there are two different types of slots, one for clothing and one for paths. I think the 50 slots is both overall (correct me if I'm wrong though). There's more than enough slots for the clothing for me but certainly not enough for paths, especially since paths with borders can take 6+ slots. If I was able to use the slots from the clothing section to make custom paths then that would be enough for me, but I can't so now I just have a bunch of empty slots in the clothing section that I have no use for so I don't really agree with you.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 29, 2020)

but who are they hurting for asking for more?   
you know some people have multiple villagers that could potentially want their own slots for clothing ya know?

and to be fair, paths were NOT actual in-game thing before.... it's just natural that because in new-horizons, it's fully customizable and we can store these designs outside, so that people would want more.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 29, 2020)

Opal said:


> The thing is not everyone is going to want to make a second character just so they can have more slots because the house takes up space, me included. Also in NH there are two different types of slots, one for clothing and one for paths. I think the 50 slots is both overall (correct me if I'm wrong though). There's more than enough slots for the clothing for me but certainly not enough for paths, especially since paths with borders can take 6+ slots. If I was able to use the slots from the clothing section to make custom paths then that would be enough for me, but I can't so now I just have a bunch of empty slots in the clothing section that I have no use for so I don't really agree with you.


I'm in the same situation!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 29, 2020)

jokk said:


> i don't think this issue should be compared to what we had in past games. NH is a game that is focused on creative freedom in building your town, which is very different from the past games. i think it'd be appropriate to give us more design slots seeing that customizing a town is a central feature of the game



this is basically what i thought too. like are we just gonna ignore that terraforming and putting furniture outside were never a thing in older games.

also i agree jeremiah is king


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 29, 2020)

Just because past games had fewer, doesn't mean people can't be asking for more. The creativity in this game is way up compared to previous games in the serious. With that, the custom design slots should go way up as well. Sure, it did go up. But I have a basketball court and a soccer field on my island, which each space being unique from the rest, that takes up 48 out of 50 of my slots. I can no longer do anything of these nice paths that others have, unless I get rid of these areas. Nothing hurts Nintendo by giving us more, so why not? If the update doesn't come some day, oh well. We have adapted so far and will continue, but it only limits our creativity.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 29, 2020)

In addition to the excuse of "just because the older games didn't have xyz," games evolve and change. If we always went by the thought of "well it wasn't in the older games so it can't exist in the newer," how can games grow and improve? We want them to!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 29, 2020)

people are never really satisfied. the devs increased the slots in NH and people are still complaining.


----------



## Luxen (Jun 29, 2020)

Spear said:


> people are never really satisfied. the devs increased the slots in NH and people are still complaining.


Of course people are going to be asking for more. This game, unlike the others, is really centered around customization after all. Also, as mentioned by others there's really no harm in asking for more slots because those pattern slots (as they are now) are shared between all players on a single console. There isn't any offline pattern storage available (this is an issue for offline players), which doesn't help either.

If you have a big family (or roommates), well, you just wouldn't be able to use all those pattern slots for yourself as you'd be expected to keep a couple of free slots for them to use. A full island with 8 players would only have 6 pattern slots per player with 2 free slots up for grabs. Even with just 4 players (12 slots per player, 2 free slots up for grabs) sharing all those slots proves to be a problem, especially if you use custom pattern paths (or really detailed/large patterns in general) as a lot of them tend to use 8-10 slots each.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 29, 2020)

There’s no harm in asking. Sometimes they listen and make people happy, sometimes they don’t. 

They listened to us in a lot of parts when coming up with new horizons (like outside customizations, not having the villagers leave so unexpectedly, etc). So it’s always nice to voice opinions just in case someone out there is listening and taking notes. 

I’m ok with the pattern storage right now since I just use the in game paths,  but more is always better.  I plan on designing some later on (I just don’t feel like it now).


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 29, 2020)

Arrei said:


> Because didn't Happy Home Designer have 100 pattern slots, and another 100 storage slots, or something like that?
> 
> Don't forget the pattern storage itself is completely gone now unless you have online. Giving us more slots baseline is the least they could do.



I'm wondering if they will do a paid DLC or something to add more custom design slots/ assign sounds to custom designs :/ (honestly I'd rather pay a little extra than never get it... I want my stepping stones to sound stoney)


----------



## Asarena (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't see any harm in asking for more design slots. Like others have said, New Horizons seems to have a lot of focus on creativity and making your island the way that you want it to be. I've played since the GameCube game, and I honestly didn't use custom slots much at all in any of the previous games, but even I'm experiencing the issue of not having enough custom design slots in New Horizons.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 29, 2020)

Because the Switch should be able to handle more. The design (and storage) limit seems arbitrary especially in a game centered around creating your own island.


----------



## milkie (Jun 29, 2020)

Honestly I would be satisfied with the 50 custom slots if it was possible to reuse a slot without it being erased. Like theres just so many cute designs out there!!! Plus as someone mentioned before a lot of the more intricate designs have multiple slots. The design I use for my path has 9 and i had to sacrifice a lot of designs I liked for it lol I honestly wouldnt mind reusing the slot if it was like your flag design where you can reuse the slot and your flag wont be changed. Like if you place a design down it wont be erased unless you physically kick it even if you replaced the slot


----------



## yehves (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for more custom design slots. The only other game I've played was New Leaf and the number of slots have increased dramatically in New Horizons. They may sound like they're whining but people really like to go all out with their towns. Some custom designs are sometimes just used for one particular object and when someone has a lot of those types of designs, it can fill up the slots quickly. I know unlimited designs is very unlikely lol but in my opinion, I think it would be cool for Nintendo to implement an optional feature where you can order more slots for custom designs!
TLDR because my reply doesn't make sense at all, for some people, custom design slots fill up quickly and i don't think it's unreasonable to ask for more!


----------



## Nami (Jun 29, 2020)

I am grateful for the increased spots, but you need to take into account that the game is very different in terms of customization now. The need behind it (using the term need, loosely) is different than it was in other games.

It should be increased. Maybe to 100, but more than that would be overkill. I do think youd understand better if you played the game and see for yourself how quickly those spots fill up. I use the in game pathing for my paths and I still find myself too full at the moment. They arent just used for paths, they're used for customizing furniture as well, which takes up more than what youd think even if you arent using them as ground pathing.

My island is pretty vanilla and even I find myself wanting more slots.

Please dont call it dumb for asking Nintendo to provide a feature that most of us want. It's just unnecessary.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 29, 2020)

AkiddoRBTwentySix said:


> So, I saw a reply on Nintendo telling them they want more custom design slots.
> 
> To me, I find it completely dumb. Why would someone ever beg Nintendo for more custom design slots?
> 
> Before any of you yelling at me for disagreeing, I never played New Horizons and I mostly play older games (PG, WW, and NL).



I don't know why you feel the need to criticize people for asking for improvements to a game that you've never played.I suggest that you play the game,get the experience,and if you still feel the same way,come back and make another thread.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 29, 2020)

I don’t mind right now (probably because I’ve used about 3 so far) but tbh I think it would be cool to have some more. And honestly, it’s kind of sad that you’re making a whole thread basically just to bring other people down for the own personal opinions. Not cool. Not cool at all.


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

uh i’m gonna chime in with my two cents here. i’ve never used oodles of custom designs before but there’s no harm in asking for more design slots. people paid for the game and continue to give nintendo money with their online membership so they shouldn’t be belittled for wanting something more. it’s not wrong for people to ask for more and they shouldn’t be looked down upon because of it.

referring to people as “dumb” for wanting something is honestly kind of rude. and also, why does this bother you so much if you haven’t even played the game lmao

 i also love how you called people dumb and then left. cute lmao


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Jun 29, 2020)

How come in recent years so many fans have been critisized for simply asking for more features? Happens everywhere these days and honestly its a terrible mindset. Nintendo may not be a shady company but they still are a company too much blind loyalty is always a bad thing no matter what.

Its like people think Nintendo gets their feelings hurt or something whenever someone posts criticism or asking for stuff.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 29, 2020)

I disagree because I like the convenience of having all my designs in one space and wouldn't mind scrolling through a bunch of designs to get to the one I'm looking for.

Ultimately, designs make your island more unique and i'd like the ability to put unique designs down for random things like accentuating items or making "stairs" for an area or having the ability to have multiple paths saved.


----------



## mightyenites (Jun 29, 2020)

why is this a debate, people are allowed to request for a game to be improved. new horizons is great, but it has a LOT of room for improvement, not just with this


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 29, 2020)

Corrie said:


> We're giving Nintendo money. We have every right to ask for things to put into the game.



We paid for the game because we took a risk with our money and trusted Nintendo that NH would deliver the AC experience we wanted. I don't think we necessarily paid for the "right" to tell Nintendo how to run their game when we already paid the full amount for it. _However,_ they can lose our business on _future_ products, and that's probably their motive for giving us a good experience in NH/listening to us. But I suspect they don't have to listen to their players/agree with them on _every single thing_ to keep them hooked - if Nintendo already owns your wallet, you can't really vote with it.

Anyway, I'm one of those wild people who has never run out of storage on a 16 GB phone. That's how the storage/design slot thing in this game feels to me - it makes me wonder if a lot of people just have a hoarding mentality when it comes to some stuff, or can't be bothered to clean out stuff they don't use? It's one thing if you use every single design slot somewhere on your island and you _absolutely cannot complete your dream island without compromising something_, or you're running a cataloguing service, but after I hit like 700 or so things it's time to clean out my closet and clothes I probably won't wear again. Just like on a phone, I clean out apps I haven't used in a minute.

But then again I always operate on the assumption nothing will change and I should always learn to work within the limits I have. I'm not the type to demand something change for my own comfort - especially something so insignificant as a first-world recreational luxury good (read: video game). 

I realize a lot of people don't think like I do. Maybe that's the difference between the op's opinion and that of others?


----------



## Flunkifera (Jun 29, 2020)

i kind of understand your opinion but i personally disagree. it is true that it is somewhat of an upgrade compared to new leaf, but in happy home designer you had 120 design slots. i doubt that it would have been hard to add that to new horizons. it is such a small thing but would satisfy hundreds of players and it just limits them unneccesarily. the fact we can put anything up on our island probably makes that whole thing worse because it would be so cool to personalize your island further with custom designs but you really need to plan on which ones you will use because 40 just arent enough if you have a path thats a bit more complex..


----------



## Corrie (Jun 29, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> We paid for the game because we took a risk with our money and trusted Nintendo that NH would deliver the AC experience we wanted. I don't think we necessarily paid for the "right" to tell Nintendo how to run their game when we already paid the full amount for it. _However,_ they can lose our business on _future_ products, and that's probably their motive for giving us a good experience in NH/listening to us. But I suspect they don't have to listen to their players/agree with them on _every single thing_ to keep them hooked - if Nintendo already owns your wallet, you can't really vote with it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm one of those wild people who has never run out of storage on a 16 GB phone. That's how the storage/design slot thing in this game feels to me - it makes me wonder if a lot of people just have a hoarding mentality when it comes to some stuff, or can't be bothered to clean out stuff they don't use? It's one thing if you use every single design slot somewhere on your island and you _absolutely cannot complete your dream island without compromising something_, or you're running a cataloguing service, but after I hit like 700 or so things it's time to clean out my closet and clothes I probably won't wear again. Just like on a phone, I clean out apps I haven't used in a minute.
> 
> ...


You're right that we can't MAKE them do anything but we can certainly ASK which is what we're doing. Besides, if the demand is there and we're the people giving them money, they should take our comments into consideration.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jun 29, 2020)

Another _'be grateful'_ post? I love this game to death, but stop telling people that they can't criticise the game.

Originally, I thought 50 slots would be enough - it seems like it on face value. However, they're almost gone after I used the slots for a custom pool and a boardwalk design leading up to my pier. They took up around 8 slots each.

The solution to this doesn't necessarily have to be more slots, although doubling it would definitely help, but what a lot of people said and what would help is letting people rotate the custom designs - eliminating the need for quite a few variations you need when making a path or whatever.

But yeah, calling people dumb and ridiculous just makes your point null and void.


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 29, 2020)

If you like to create, the slots go fast. It doesn't help that designs only go one way, so you have to create the same pattern in all directions if you want to make a path... plus corners, etc.

I don't even do much designing, but they were pretty stingy. HHD had it right. I do like that all patterns are shared because if I accidentally kick one away, I can fix it with whatever character is playing.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jun 29, 2020)

I always wonder why people complain about people wanting things out of New Horizons? Are people not allowed to want more out of it? People can feel like the game is bare-bones, which it is since it's just the bare game and we've only gotten two updates. People can feel like there's little storage, which there is considering if someone is a hoarder, you won't be able to put everything there. People can feel like there are little custom design slots, which there are. I'm running out of slots myself because I like to beautify everything.

So really, why are people that want more out of this game vilified? It's always like this in so many threads. People can have their personal opinions and can provide feedback, which is how things grow and advance after all. Let people have opinions, please. Providing feedback is not "being ungrateful", which gets thrown around a lot.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 29, 2020)

I think it should be bought through nook miles, like the inventory space. This way, if you need or want more slots, it's possible. Personally, I completely understand the outcry for more slots. I've used up most of mine.


----------



## Feferily (Jun 29, 2020)

I think they’re totally valid since this is the first game with such a total designing system from the Main Games. They should have had it be like happy home designer. Also, having everyone on the same switch share the fifty slots is sorta... dumb.


----------



## SarahSays (Jun 29, 2020)

Tbh, I LOVE scouring the internet for creative designs made by other players! I hope to make a few myself in the future, but I’m always amazed at the detail and creativity that our community possesses.

Now that I’m out of slots, I can’t do that as often, and it’s sucky. Love the Nook Miles idea, @Koi Fishe!


----------



## Uffe (Jun 29, 2020)

Asking can change things. I've seen it with Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, people asking for certain characters to receive buffs/nerfs/fixes so attacks better connect. The problem is, you probably won't get noticed if you're a nobody. Back in Animal Crossing New Leaf, a lot of people on this site wanted the option of being whatever their race is. You would have to go to Tortimer Island just to tan your character and stay outdoors in the summer sun to get even darker skin. I think Nintendo listened, because in New Horizons, you can change your skin color to whatever you want. You can also change your hairstyle on the spot before you start your adventure. I think Nintendo does listen, but they're also the ones that get to decide.

I do think it's ridiculous when people are constantly asking for this or that to be added, because then it starts coming off as self-entitlement. Nintendo is going to add or take away whatever they want. They created the game. So they'll either offer something the players want, or perhaps wait until the next installment. Nintendo already has their own plans.


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jun 29, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> also
> 
> each human character shares the design space. So that's 50 total not 50 per player. Each player is forced to share those 50 design spaces.


Ah, really? Thanks for info, I didn't know about it :/

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



yehves said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for more custom design slots. The only other game I've played was New Leaf and the number of slots have increased dramatically in New Horizons. They may sound like they're whining but people really like to go all out with their towns. Some custom designs are sometimes just used for one particular object and when someone has a lot of those types of designs, it can fill up the slots quickly. I know unlimited designs is very unlikely lol but in my opinion, I think it would be cool for Nintendo to implement an optional feature where you can order more slots for custom designs!
> TLDR because my reply doesn't make sense at all, for some people, custom design slots fill up quickly and i don't think it's unreasonable to ask for more!


I understand.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 29, 2020)

If it's for technical reasons (keeping the game running smoothly, faster loading times), I get the limitations and don't have a problem with it (same with storage).

If it's just an arbritary number they came up with, it would be nice to get more space. It's pretty easy to fill up 50 slots if you use path borders.


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jun 29, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> If it's for technical reasons (keeping the game running smoothly, faster loading times), I get the limitations and don't have a problem with it (same with storage).
> 
> If it's just an arbritary number they came up with, it would be nice to get more space. It's pretty easy to fill up 50 slots if you use path borders.


I get the technical reasons part, now I wonder how many kilobytes are in a custom design and a pro design.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 29, 2020)

my island is super vanilla and i used the default paths all over my island but even i only have *two *design slots left. i've already had to pass on several rug/blanket designs (since you can't place in-game rugs down outside for whatever reason) and veranda/boardwalk designs because they all take up around eight entire slots apiece. i can't do my mini football field justice for the same reason -- i don't have enough room for a pitch layout.


----------



## nammie (Jun 29, 2020)

I mean yes new leaf had 10 slots, but that was 10 per character. 

Since you can have 10 characters in game I dont see why its unreasonable to ask for 100 slots, since if you actually had a large family and everyone played it would only be 5 slots per person atm.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 29, 2020)

charmingpeach said:


> I always wonder why people complain about people wanting things out of New Horizons? Are people not allowed to want more out of it? People can feel like the game is bare-bones, which it is since it's just the bare game and we've only gotten two updates. People can feel like there's little storage, which there is considering if someone is a hoarder, you won't be able to put everything there. People can feel like there are little custom design slots, which there are. I'm running out of slots myself because I like to beautify everything.
> 
> So really, why are people that want more out of this game vilified? It's always like this in so many threads. People can have their personal opinions and can provide feedback, which is how things grow and advance after all. Let people have opinions, please. Providing feedback is not "being ungrateful", which gets thrown around a lot.


I don't think people who want more from the game are "vilified," but I do think that there is a tendency on gaming forums for there to be posters who don't really know how to word their critiques in a way that doesn't put other people down, usually in a passive aggressive way. It's almost as if for every one poster of thoughtful, constructive criticism or feature request there seems to be five bitter, relentlessly negative and, yes, whiny posters who only seem to want to make other players as miserable as they are. I moderated a very large gaming forum for six years and the mod team referred to these posters as "threadcrappers." They routinely derailed conversations to bring topics around to whatever their personal hobbyhorse was and generally contributed nothing of value. When that kind of poster is loud enough or prolific enough, it heightens sensitivity to critical discussion and actually causes folks to drown it out by posting in the opposing direction: toxic positivity, where criticism is scarcely tolerated at all. Interesting, discussion-generating critical posts do still occur here but the situation I described is something I see here every day.

...Also, we're all stuck indoors and failing to take into account how hypersensitive and unhappy we've all become as a result of having fewer outlets for self-expression/tension release. So when the newest installment of a beloved game doesn't somehow meet, to say nothing of exceed, all expectations, the responses can be disproportionate to the stimulus. IMO, anyway.


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jun 29, 2020)

this thread is giving me backlashes-


----------



## hotslime (Jun 29, 2020)

AkiddoRBTwentySix said:


> this thread is giving me backlashes-


u said urself u never played new horizons. how can u form this kind of opinion lmao. tragic.


----------



## JSS (Jun 29, 2020)

mightyenites said:


> why is this a debate, people are allowed to request for a game to be improved. new horizons is great, but it has a LOT of room for improvement, not just with this



This. Interesting random essay and I don't know about others, but for me money has value especially when I worked my ass off for it. If I feel like I didn't quite get my money's worth when I buy something, I have every right to complain. As do others. It hasn't reached Pokémon levels of criticism for me, but I still think Nintendo can and should do better, listening to the fans, in particular when New Horizons was such a massive success in sales. Defending having less content and fewer options in a video game will only hurt its franchise's evolution in the long run and you as the player.

As for the actual custom design slots, I'm not a big buff on those but I have started to try some designs as paths and I can see why people want more space. A single set of designs for one path style takes up multiple slots and you can run out fast, around 3 path sets at most. I prefer to use the in-game paths mostly because they have sound effects, but they don't look nearly as nice as some custom ones and there's only so much you can do with them. I also refuse to use the dirt ones as paths because flowers can spread onto them and pulling out weeds is already enough of a chore.

That's my two cents.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't mind the number of custom design slots that are available. What does bother me is the fact that they removed the ability to store designs. So you essentially have less space to store designs in NH than you do in the previous games.


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 29, 2020)

I just want more bulletin space because I love seeing people’s drawings and messages.


----------



## Deliquate (Jun 29, 2020)

Is there some pushback to requests for more design slots? Why? The design slots are a great feature, people really enjoy them, expanding the slots would allow people to use the feature to its full potential and it would hardly break the memory bank.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 29, 2020)

It's okay to ask for it and it's quite reasonable for a game like this where it pushes it's player's creativity.

What I dislike though, are entitled players.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 29, 2020)

Well this entire post just sounds super judgmental. I don't know why anyone would be so passionately against people wanting more design slots. Just cuz it's more than what we had before, doesn't mean it's enough. Why is it dumb for people to want custom designs instead of using pre-existing paths? Why is it dumb for people to want to make an extra character? Why is it dumb for people to make a request for things they like. Why dictate how others should feel about a game you don't even play? Some people don't need this many design slots, and others do. I think it's pointless to call people dumb just because you feel there's no need for certain features. Let people want what they want and play how they want. We don't really need more judgment in this world, especially for a game.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 29, 2020)

I share 50 slots between 3 people. To some that may not seem like a big issue, but it can get frustrating at times.
I don’t understand how people asking affects others? Especially enough to make a thread that is slightly insulting to those who don’t agree.


----------



## Nami (Jun 29, 2020)

AkiddoRBTwentySix said:


> this thread is giving me backlashes-



Well, yeah? You insinuated a bunch of  people are dumb. More so your reasons dont stack up, likely because as you said, you've never played the game. I dont take you as a bad person over this or anything, but the thread was a little careless in that way.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jun 29, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> I don't think people who want more from the game are "vilified," but I do think that there is a tendency on gaming forums for there to be posters who don't really know how to word their critiques in a way that doesn't put other people down, usually in a passive aggressive way. It's almost as if for every one poster of thoughtful, constructive criticism or feature request there seems to be five bitter, relentlessly negative and, yes, whiny posters who only seem to want to make other players as miserable as they are. I moderated a very large gaming forum for six years and the mod team referred to these posters as "threadcrappers." They routinely derailed conversations to bring topics around to whatever their personal hobbyhorse was and generally contributed nothing of value. When that kind of poster is loud enough or prolific enough, it heightens sensitivity to critical discussion and actually causes folks to drown it out by posting in the opposing direction: toxic positivity, where criticism is scarcely tolerated at all. Interesting, discussion-generating critical posts do still occur here but the situation I described is something I see here every day.
> 
> ...Also, we're all stuck indoors and failing to take into account how hypersensitive and unhappy we've all become as a result of having fewer outlets for self-expression/tension release. So when the newest installment of a beloved game doesn't somehow meet, to say nothing of exceed, all expectations, the responses can be disproportionate to the stimulus. IMO, anyway.



I do find your reply quite thoughtful and informative, I couldn't agree with you more and I'm sorry that you'd have to go through that on the daily with modding! I can see where the expression of toxic positivity comes from, and it's true, as it doesn't provide anything of value to the conversation and if anything, it completely overshadows it. I personally think it's enjoyable if anything to see how people feel about the game and what they'd like to change because truly, nothing is perfect. The live service nature of the game just makes up for the perfect opportunity of discussion, which is something that should be welcomed but of course, never in a negative or sensitive manner. But I can see how it could be difficult to word things properly, especially in the situation we are right now! We all have one goal after all! And that's seeing Animal Crossing become the best it can be!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 29, 2020)

I have lots of custom pictures of plants & mushrooms on the walls of my house and they take up so many spaces in my custom designs. And I still need space for my paths so it's become tricky picking & choosing which designs to erase.

I'm sure they will slowly add more spots to everything, just like Pocket Camp. People just want more options to be creative


----------



## axo (Jun 29, 2020)

I ran out of custom design space pretty quickly and I would love some more, but it's not an absolute necessity. It's definitely a huge step up from previous games, so I'm super happy about that. As for home storage, I have plenty of it, I definitely don't need any more.


----------



## marea (Jun 29, 2020)

You said you think 50 slots is enough for you and that is great, but surely it wont have any negative impact on you if they added more for those who need them. Dont forget that these 50 slots are shared between all 8 players so it is not that much even if it is more than nl.

You say having many slots would waste time while you are looking for one particular design, but i don't think the solution is to not have more, or to have as little as possible. Maybe they can implement a better searching mechanism instead? To be honest, i dont use custom designs so i dont know how that works. I use the default paths but not every one likes them, and why would players even need to limit themselves in such a way in a game that is about customization. I hope i am not coming across as if i am bashing you, because i promise that is not my intention, so forgive me if it did sound like that.


----------



## Mary (Jun 29, 2020)

I majorly disagree. I love custom designs, and there are already so many great ones that i'd love to use but can't.  I also don't understand the counterargument - if I'm willing to spend hours upon hours saving designs on twitter/instagram/tumblr/whatever that I might never be able to use, I'm willing to spend a few seconds or even minutes searching for my saved designs in my nookphone. 

Do I think it's super likely that Nintendo will add more slots (or even acknowledge that people want more)? Nope, I'm not holding my breath But it would be nice, and I see absolutely no downsides. And lots of people's favorite part of the game is creating designs like these for other people to use, so it's absolutely reasonable for them to want more slots.


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 30, 2020)

Eventhough more custom design slots are always welcome, I actually don't mind creating another character for the custom design slots as I'm using the extra house itself as a building anyways. Custom designs for me at least, are so much more than just laying down paths. You can put up cool shop signs, pictures for your bedroom, doormats for villagers, the list goes on. I think we're certainly not entitled to more slots as it is an upgrade from previous games but either way if nintendo chooses not to add more or does add more, I'm okay with how things are


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2020)

charmingpeach said:


> I always wonder why people complain about people wanting things out of New Horizons? Are people not allowed to want more out of it? People can feel like the game is bare-bones, which it is since it's just the bare game and we've only gotten two updates. People can feel like there's little storage, which there is considering if someone is a hoarder, you won't be able to put everything there. People can feel like there are little custom design slots, which there are. I'm running out of slots myself because I like to beautify everything.
> 
> So really, why are people that want more out of this game vilified? It's always like this in so many threads. People can have their personal opinions and can provide feedback, which is how things grow and advance after all. Let people have opinions, please. Providing feedback is not "being ungrateful", which gets thrown around a lot.


I guess some people think Nintendo is perfect or something or hate when others talk bad about Animal Crossing (not directing this at OP) so all they can come up with is "just love it no matter what." And it's like, no, if it sucks, it sucks. I'm not ignoring things or giving stuff a pass because it's Nintendo or because it's Animal Crossing. People are allowed to have gripes with stuff they purchased. 

I don't know if Nintendo is aware but most path designs come with 8 slots which is crazy if you have more than one of those types of designs. The slots get filled up rather quick. I'm happy they gave us a bit more slots but it's still not enough for a game that's fully about island customization.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



JSS said:


> This. Interesting random essay and I don't know about others, but for me money has value especially when I worked my ass off for it. If I feel like I didn't quite get my money's worth when I buy something, I have every right to complain. As do others. It hasn't reached Pokémon levels of criticism for me, but I still think Nintendo can and should do better, listening to the fans, in particular when New Horizons was such a massive success in sales. Defending having less content and fewer options in a video game will only hurt its franchise's evolution in the long run and you as the player.
> 
> As for the actual custom design slots, I'm not a big buff on those but I have started to try some designs as paths and I can see why people want more space. A single set of designs for one path style takes up multiple slots and you can run out fast, around 3 path sets at most. I prefer to use the in-game paths mostly because they have sound effects, but they don't look nearly as nice as some custom ones and there's only so much you can do with them. I also refuse to use the dirt ones as paths because flowers can spread onto them and pulling out weeds is already enough of a chore.
> 
> That's my two cents.



I fully agree! Couldn't have said it better myself! I want the game to be better. If nobody says anything, we're just going to continue getting the bare minimum and I personally am not okay with that, especially with how expensive video games are now.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 30, 2020)

I personally find it strange that the limit is 50 slots on the Switch, not per player. When you could have a whole family playing, with multiple members with multiple interests, each player should really be able to have a good amount of custom designs for their own, not to share with the family. While I understand that there are technical limits Nintendo must deal with, leaving families to share custom design spots really doesn't make too much sense to me game-play wise.

With such a focus on design, my main gripe with the way AC:NH handles designs is that creators can't create unlimited numbers of designs to share. With New Leaf, even if a creator removed a QR code design from their game, the QR code was still usable by others so long as they had access to the code. With New Horizons, if a creator removes a creator code from their profile, it's no longer accessible by the public. Especially with new online functionalities added to the creator code system, why couldn't Nintendo have kept a slot limit but allowed for unlimited shared designs by creators, even if they delete the original design?

I feel like that would have been the best way to deal with the custom design slots.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 30, 2020)

I think having infinite amount of custom designs is absurd, but I disagree. I feel like we need more custom slots in ACNH! In NL, we were limited because we didn’t have all the new updates like placing furniture outside. Also, another big update is that we get to customize! Some of my custom design slots are for simple panels and stalls, and since there weren’t anything to customize in NL, ofcourse we would need more slots in NH than in NL.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 30, 2020)

We pay for the game and if we want custom designs we pay for online too. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and people do this will all games; fortnite, call of duty etc. Unsure if Nintendo will ever actually act on something they’ve read on social media but if enough people complain maybe they’ll do something about it. I personally haven’t filled my custom slots but I think that’s because I use most of the paths given..

but I do understand the need for other people, if I could be bothered I would do path outlines etc but I’m honestly I’m a very lazy decorater aaaand I love to keep thinks kinda minimalistic!


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm so confused by this argument. You say it's dumb that people want more custom design slots but you haven't played NH, thereby you're missing out on the experiences/challenges which prompt people to want more slots. That's like saying it's dumb that people want multiple pets when you've personally never owned a pet yourself.
The people who I've seen request for more slots generally are designers/creators who upload their creations online for the community to use. A standard path can take up to 8 tiles when accounting for middle pieces and corner pieces, meaning that a creator can only share 5-6 paths at a time. As many other people have said, it also hurts literally nobody.



> Now, I understand you wanted to use custom designs just to make your island stand out of the crowd, but they did gave you a built-in path feature, so use it, because using the built-in path feature will conserve more design slots, and you don't need to use the custom design paths, because some paths are seperated into different parts, which will take up too much space.


But...the point is custom paths are custom...they allow you to work beyond what the game has given you.



> So remember that if you're complaining about the custom design space, be grateful that you're given 50 design slots, which is a lot more than just eight.


People are allowed to be grateful and ask for positive change at the same time. You can spin this sentence to be "Nintendo should be grateful that we are giving them money."


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 30, 2020)

i totally get why people would want more custom slots. it gives so much creative freedom and i don’t think it’s wrong to ask nintendo for that! personally, i don’t find the amount of custom slots to be too little, but maybe i’m just too accustomed to the 10 (?) slots we got in new leaf. i’m having no trouble managing mine aha


----------



## kappnfangirl (Aug 21, 2020)

highkey disagree honestly, we are able to customise and design our islands from the ground up now, the amount we have now isn't much considering many of us want a more customised and unique island and are not using most of nintendo's small variety of paths.


----------



## Toska (Aug 21, 2020)

I wouldn't neccesarily call it "dumb" but I can see where you're coming from. In my opinion, we should definitely be grateful for the 50 slots we have. But, some more would really be nice. With new customization options it feels like it 50 is a little small when you really want your island to stick out. Sometimes I find it surreal that NL only had 10.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Aug 21, 2020)

*'Before any of you yelling at me for disagreeing, I never played New Horizons and I mostly play older games (PG, WW, and NL).'*

I'mma need you to stop right there! as a longtime fan playing several of the older titles, New Horizons is a completely different ball game. For starters, you can literally teraform which instantly makes designing your island on a completely different level, in addition you can actually place items outside! and not have to rely on 'Public Work Projects' which were random events and super limited. The game has completely evolved and players can use their creativity to create complete visions of their islands, so should the amount of custom design slots.

*'And in New Horizons - each human islander is given 50 custom design slots. That is five times the custom design slots you could only have in New Leaf.'*

Wrong! If you're gonna bait, come with the facts. In New Leaf each character had 10 slots each! whereas in New Horizons 50 design slots are shared amongst all of the characters... if we had 50 per character, you wouldn't hear us complain! So  in conclusion, there really hasn't been an improvement in this area.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 21, 2020)

I think we're in a different era now. Especially with the widespread ability to seek inspiration from elsewhere on the Internet, the ability to customize now has a lot of value, especially in what I feel is a game that is meant to be a creative outlet. Personally, even though I'm fine with the limitation of the number of custom design slots we already have, I can see why a lot of players would like to see more slots being made available to us.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 21, 2020)

kappnfangirl said:


> Wrong! If you're gonna bait, come with the facts. In New Leaf each character had 10 slots each! whereas in New Horizons 50 design slots are shared amongst all of the characters... if we had 50 per character, you wouldn't hear us complain! So  in conclusion, there really hasn't been an improvement in this area.


Exactly this. Let's say you're part of a large family and 8 of you want to play ACNH. That would leave each of you with a measly 6-7 slots in each tab (Custom/Pro). That is way too little if you ask me.

OP, the older games had 8 slots because back then the expectations for games was nothing like what we have today. We're in a completely different era when it comes to hardware, it's gotten to the point where expectations for game design are so, SO much higher than they were _15 years_ ago when Wild World was released. I believe it's completely reasonable for people to be at least a bit upset at this.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 21, 2020)

to be fair, in NL you needed customs to do more things: pathing, dividing, etc. In NH we have built-in paths! and we get furniture outside so that we aren't completely reliant on trees/bushes/etc.

However, NH emphasizes decoration and island customization more than *any previous game in the series. *Period. There's no doubt that NH is almost entirely island designer and not so much traditional "animal crossing". We're also working with a bigger game, on a bigger console. No less, the fact that you must pay for a nintendo switch online membership to gain access to other people's custom designs (short, of course, of you copying the design pixel by pixel). 

It's reasonable for expectations to be higher. Why specifically 50? Is it a memory issue? Is it too difficult to add because of how storage is partitioned? It shouldn't be.


----------



## Fraggle (Aug 21, 2020)

I would trade some of the space used for Sable’s patterns frankly. Do we need all of those? I’d rather have more space to choose my own!


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok? You don't play NH and don't want extra slots, cool story bro. There's no need to call someone else's playing style "completely dumb".

I personally think the amount of slots we have now is generous and haven't hit the limit but I haven't been playing for as long as some. I can see why this might be a bigger issue in NH because it's a different game. It's a lot more focused on decorating your whole island/home and that greater emphasis means people are more likely to use more patterns. It even has a whole feature so people can share designs online with each other. Not to mention that the steps for creating an extra character to hold more patterns are different.


----------



## Chungus (Aug 21, 2020)

The way we play New Horizons, on top of all the terraforming, is way different from previous games, hence the actual need for more custom designs slots. 

For me personally, I only have enough custom design slots for a single dirt path on top of everything else (each part of this path taking up several slots). This is limiting for me since I also have a beach resort, which would benefit from different pathing options. I can't recycle a dirt path for a sand resort and call it even. 

Like everyone said here, New Horizons is inherently more creative -- therefore, we would all benefit from more options to make the most of the gameplay.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Aug 21, 2020)

The audacity of OP to say "before anyone yells at me", despite saying "it's dumb" and "be grateful" in a patronising manner and having never played New Horizons is hilarious.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 21, 2020)

why did this thread get revived ( ⌯᷄௰⌯᷅ )


----------



## Chungus (Aug 21, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> The audacity of OP to say "before anyone yells at me", despite saying "it's dumb" and "be grateful" in a patronising manner and having never played New Horizons is hilarious.



My question to OP, then, is why are you concerned about what other people think about a game you never played? It'd be one thing if you played New Horizons, but since you haven't, you don't have the experience to claim that we do or do not have enough custom design slots.



Peach_Jam said:


> why did this thread get revived ( ⌯᷄௰⌯᷅ )



I am glad I was able to find this thread because the lack of slots has been a personal concern to me. Plus it's interesting just how much discourse this topic can bring!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 21, 2020)

Well, wasn't expecting for this thread to get revived, but I'll throw my two cents in anyway:

I'd like at least 20 more. THE path and other paths take up half of all the design slots. People keep suggesting infinite design slots, but that wouldn't make sense. At least 20-30! Frankly, I think it's a little odd that the OP is against this when they haven't played New Horizons. If they did, they would probably understand the annoyance of all these paths that take up all these slots. 
Having said that, they were very nice to give us all these slots, but I'd like a few more! I don't want to be demand-y, but please, Nintendo, please


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 21, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Well, wasn't expecting for this thread to get revived, but I'll throw my two cents in anyway:
> 
> I'd like at least 20 more. THE path and other paths take up half of all the design slots. People keep suggesting infinite design slots, but that wouldn't make sense. At least 20-30! Frankly, I think it's a little odd that the OP is against this when they haven't played New Horizons. If they did, they would probably understand the annoyance of all these paths that take up all these slots.
> Having said that, they were very nice to give us all these slots, but I'd like a few more! I don't want to be demand-y, but please, Nintendo, please



i’m having flashbacks, who bumped this? this was really a hot topic 

i’m *still* constantly overwriting custom designs. and couldn’t even give anything proper to isabelle when the time comes for fireworks


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 21, 2020)

I personally wouldn't mind more design slots myself. NH is so custom design heavy feeling in general because of all of the power they give us to customize our towns.

That being said, there's a lot of quality of life things I'd rather them put priority on first.


----------



## Akeath (Aug 21, 2020)

There are many, many more uses in New Horizons for custom designs. That's why people want more of them. I don't think you would fully understand how useful they can be until you try New Horizons. New Horizons has terraforming and allows you to decorate your island in a way that prior games don't come remotely close to doing. it is really a whole new aspect of the game. The sky is the limit with what you can find to design your island with the right custom designs, but at some point you'll run out of slots and that will mean you can't make every idea you think of for your island work after a certain point.

I have designs of turtles that I put shell stools on to create a turtle sanctuary on my beach, stall designs to create restaurants and menus for chinese food and an icecream parlor, designs on simple panels to create a horse barn complete with a realistic horse sticking its head outside the stall, pictures of my villagers put on signs outside of their houses, a host of design types to create a country fair, hopscotch designs on either side of rivers to mark places where you can hop over the water, designs of fireworks to shoot into the sky in August, and more. Paths are only the beginning of what you can do with custom designs.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 21, 2020)

I want more design slots... because mine are all used up. I obviously don't want unlimited ones (that is, admittedly, absurd), but I don't see the harm in asking for more? I mean, congrats if you don't need them (or don't even play the game) but some people do... and would definitely appreciate them.

I mean, I'm not letting it kill my enjoyment of the game, but I definitely could use more.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



DJStarstryker said:


> I personally wouldn't mind more design slots myself. NH is so custom design heavy feeling in general because of all of the power they give us to customize our towns.
> 
> That being said, there's a lot of quality of life things I'd rather them put priority on first.


That's where I am. There are other things I want more, but this is definitely on my figurative list. This game is so focused on island improvement and customization that OF COURSE you're going to want more than ever before.

Most importantly, though, I don't get... apparently getting offended that people want more? Like, if you don't, cool. No need to berate those who do.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 21, 2020)

Serabee said:


> I want more design slots... because mine are all used up. I obviously don't want unlimited ones (that is, admittedly, absurd), but I don't see the harm in asking for more? I mean, congrats if you don't need them (or don't even play the game) but some people do... and would definitely appreciate them.
> 
> I mean, I'm not letting it kill my enjoyment of the game, but I definitely could use more.
> 
> ...


I find it hilarious that the OP hasn't even played the game. If they did, they would get why we want more!


----------



## Serabee (Aug 21, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I find it hilarious that the OP hasn't even played the game. If they did, they would get why we want more!


Yah, that just seems to make it even more absurd to apparently get upset... Like, seriously, why do you care if people want more? Just play your other games and ignore it.


----------



## loveclove (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm surprise this got revived as others lol
When I first saw this I really bugged me, given the OP never played and had such a strong opinion based on nothing


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 21, 2020)

I personally think they should add more. I think if they doubles it to 80 spots that would be great! With the popularity of ACNH, there are tons of great custom designs, and some can take up to 9 spots or more! I think adding more would allow players to customize their island even more!


----------



## Duckling (Aug 21, 2020)

I really want more slots... I had to give up a volleyball sand court design (about 8 slots if I remember correctly) so I could create more windows for my Italian look! I'm going to have to try and create my own court now, without the use of custom design slots. No idea if its even possible lol

But yeah, OP was incredibly rude, there is nothing wrong with wanting something more from a game that you payed a lot for


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 21, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> I personally think they should add more. I think if they doubles it to 80 spots that would be great! With the popularity of ACNH, there are tons of great custom designs, and some can take up to 9 spots or more! I think adding more would allow players to customize their island even more!



I was so excited about using my old qr codes from HHD and NL, but when I found out that I needed a subscription to download them, not to mention I can’t hang up mine or any old design at able’s (unless original designer recreated them in NH) for my villagees to wear, I was really ticked off (thankfully I had a gift card that covered rhe subscription otherwise I’d have to wait until Christmas probably since i can’t get a job). Now, more so realizing (now that I’ve been using more designs) how few slots we were given. I haven’t used all of my slots yet, but I plan on to eventually when I have more ideas. Regardless, I understand and agree with people wanting more. As everyone else said, people can get so creative with the way they use designs (regardless if they made them themselves or not). It’s a shame to not let people to expand on the ideas in this game since to me being creative and seeing other people’s designs is what makes this game so fun (I love decorating even if I’m not the best at it).


----------



## Laz (Aug 27, 2020)

AkiddoRBTwentySix said:


> So, I saw a reply on Nintendo telling them they want more custom design slots.
> 
> To me, I find it completely dumb. Why would someone ever beg Nintendo for more custom design slots?
> 
> ...



To be honest your entire argument is uninformed. You haven't played the and yet you somehow know 50 slots is enough. Okay, the give you parth already. They look like garbage so if you want to get custom edges to over on one type of path you need 14 slots to be able to put trim around ONE type of path. You might be fine with your paths looking unfinished and a sucky aesthetic but some people like their islands to not look exactly like everyone else. Also how is it a waste of time to have more custom slots. Who's time is it wasting? Basically your argument is "DON'T ASK FOR MORE CUSTOM SLOTS. JUST MAKE EVERYONE'S ISLANDS HOMOGENOUS." Also you don't get another 50 slot for a second islander.


----------



## Miezefratze (Oct 27, 2020)

AkiddoRBTwentySix said:


> So, I saw a reply on Nintendo telling them they want more custom design slots.
> 
> To me, I find it completely dumb. Why would someone ever beg Nintendo for more custom design slots?
> 
> ...



Now, you know what is really dumb? Talking about a game as if you know why people are disappointed without even playing it.

I don’t care if there are only 8-10 slots in older games where you can only design your house instead of an whole island, sorry but you are comparing apples with pears here.

Take one Path for example, I use one that „only“uses up 12 slots from my 50, before I used one that I really loved, but it used up 24 of the provided slots and with a game that is kinda one of the more expansive games, you shouldn‘t have to make such a compromise. Why I need those pathes? Let me guess, like all the animal crossing new horizons players I am just spoiled right? No, the existing pathes are not well designed and their transition into the grass is hard and doesn’t look good.

See, if you had read into the topic a bit before writing about it, you would have known, that you‘ll share your design slots with other players on your island, so nothing like a placeholding human player.

Again this „well we only had 10... we had it harder!“ congrats, but that has nothing to do with anything? So everybody who is disappointed because a game has ugly and/or outdated graphics isn’t allowed to say something because people had minesweeper and Dosgames before? So because before there was only snake as a mobilephone game people aren’t allowed to speak out because a game only works with in app purchases nowadays? You get it right?

There is so much wrong in Animal Crossing new Horizons like „hey we‘ll make a game that updates over and over so there will always be new stuff“ just that the „new stuff“ is allready in their older games.

Don’t get me wrong, I enjoy animal crossing new horizons but it is far from a perfect game and more on the „most income for less work“ side then on the „fanservice“ side of games and I don’t think we should always let the companies get away with stuff like that. Heck when, let’s say 80% of the customers say they desperately need more slots, then there is a reason for that.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 27, 2020)

I am fine with the current amount of design slots that we have but I can understand why someone would want more. I see no problem with suggesting to Nintendo about adding more design slots especially if it would be something simple to do and haven't other gaming companies fixed something the players found annoying?


----------



## ekcomyth (Oct 27, 2020)

while i agree more slots would be beneficial i dont see any reason to raise the slots. New Leaf only offered a fraction of what new horizons has and people were complaining back then which was reasonable. Now they added more, people are still complaining. Humans are greedy and not easily satisfied really.


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 27, 2020)

I think just adding the same amount of slots per character would solve a lot of complaining. Honestly the main problem is, what if you share an island with 4 people, you’d all barely get a handful
and if other characters had the same amount of slots people could make pattern mules again


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm okay with the current amount of available slots actually, but that's because I barely use any custom designs. I do understand people however who would like to have more, I just doubt that Nintendo will add any more slots to be honest.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 6, 2021)

Well this thread hasn't aged well considering that Nintendo finally listened and they gave us 50 more custom design slots which is a good thing. Feedback and criticism is a good thing as long as its done in a mature way.


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 6, 2021)

me being someone who very often makes custom designs and such, would definitely love some more custom design slots. ive played previous games as well, and im completely grateful for all the current design slots in NH, much rather than a measly 8-10 slots, but in all honesty it was really hard for anyone to use all the custom designs they wanted without having to create a new character on previous games. some people didn’t want to have to make extra characters, but there were so little custom design slots that that’s all we could depend on doing. it’s especially worse when one path alone takes up all 10 slots or more (referring to NL) and then we didn’t even have room for any other design slots that we would’ve wanted for our town. NH offers much more, but in the end with all the island space, and the creativity that is the design world, it still isn’t enough. what you would call a “single path” could probably take up a 5th of all the current custom design slots or more, not taking in to account all the other “single paths” or just designs in general you’d want to add on your island. not to mention making another character wouldnt help, since they all share the same amount of design slots. taking in the creativity that NH has to offer, especially when it comes to the leisure and overall better graphics for custom designs, leaves more room for new ideas that couldn’t have been done in previous games due to the limitations. all these new ideas can fill up the design slots very easily, and yet it still won’t be enough to fully design your island with if you plan on doing some complex, and making pretty much every area different. the ones they already made for us are nice, but they don’t fit everyone’s overall theme, nor do they express any individuality or differences if everyone were to use them on their island. everybody wants their island to look different, to stand out among the rest, to express themselves. ive been to countless islands, and i can’t say that any of them resemble each other at all. people enjoy the custom creativity that they’re free to show on their island. some extra design slots to achieve this couldn’t hurt. im not forcing them nor am i even telling them to make more custom design slots, but im sure that myself and everyone else who’s big on decorating and filling their island with custom designs would appreciate it.


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2021)

i completely forgot about this thread LOL but looks like the begging worked after all.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 7, 2021)

This thread is amazing to read back now lol 

I'm at least very glad we have more slots nowadays!


----------



## X10Rinne (Apr 7, 2021)

tbh even as a pixel artist who exclusively uses ONLY patterns I drew myself, I've already almost maxed out the new outfit slots lmao. 

honestly if there was a paid dlc to unlock even more, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. That, or if we could save designs to an sd card or something to store old designs we don't need in the game (such as out-of-season clothes), but don't want to delete completely


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 7, 2021)

idk but the extra slots we got was a gift from god lmao


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm glad Nintendo listened to the community (.. for once) on this idea. One of the better update features to come out imo


----------



## Croconaw (May 17, 2021)

I love having custom design slots because it gives more freedom with what I want to do with my island. Some custom paths require over sixteen design slots and that’s including the borders. Luckily, I’ve been using the sand path for my island which has a tropical resort theme, so it doesn’t use up any custom pattern slots.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 17, 2021)

Hopefully the trend of listening to us continues on to the next summer update because I need some new content


----------



## Moritz (May 17, 2021)

I've ran out of design  slots so I want more... again lol.

Custom designs can very easily be used in this game. And its a great thing because it means we can all make our islands how we like them.

Seems strange that anyone would say people shouldn't want more if they've ran out.

Glad nintendo listened and gave them to us.
It made a huge difference to my island.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 17, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I've ran out of design  slots so I want more... again lol.
> 
> Custom designs can very easily be used in this game. And its a great thing because it means we can all make our islands how we like them.
> 
> ...




i ran out of slots, too... it'd be great if we got EVEN more :3


----------

